# Autotriz nano polisher 2.0



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone bought the above?
I'm getting one but would like to hear anyone's thoughts before I buy it.

Cheers
Si

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

not purchased yet but have spoken to them. The price is fair imo, and its just about the best "nano" style polisher I've seen


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm glad you said that Matt. Thanks for the input.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> not purchased yet but have spoken to them. The price is fair imo, and its just about the best "nano" style polisher I've seen


What's the price on these and any links where I can buy one or just look:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

$120 with free uk shipping


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Found this https://www.auto-triz.com/online-store/!/AUTOTRIZ-Nano-Polisher-Kit/c/21908080/offset=0&sort=normal
If you already have a dremel I don't see the point.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

if this is the one.
would be good if it came as a kit with pads and what flex lead you wanted


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I considered one of these but bought a Dremel instead and lots of polishing pads to go with it. A fraction of the price


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Problem is the dremel has a starting speed of 5k rpm or something? Ive got the 3000 but need to double check. That would burn through seriously quick. Especially all that speed concentrated on a tiny surface area.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

waqasr said:


> Problem is the dremel has a starting speed of 5k rpm or something? Ive got the 3000 but need to double check. That would burn through seriously quick. Especially all that speed concentrated on a tiny surface area.


Autotriz must think a dremel is fine as that's what they sell to drive this kit.
I guess you need to be careful with how much pressure is applied ?
Seems a little expensive to me for what is in effect a flexible drive shaft and some mini pads etc.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

So, the other option for powering the nano polisher is of course a rotary which will give far greater speed control as well as soft start. The other bonus is it comes with lots of good quality polishing pads for many variations all the the price of £98 delivered. I can't wait for this little nano jobby to turn up.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

moochin said:


> So, the other option for powering the nano polisher is of course a rotary which will give far greater speed control as well as soft start. The other bonus is it comes with lots of good quality polishing pads for many variations all the the price of £98 delivered. I can't wait for this little nano jobby to turn up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This is exactly how it is to be used, on a machine with a slow start speed, put away to the side of you. I truly think its perfect. People always want to do things "cheaper", but when a tool that is tailor made for a job you do, turns up at a reasonable price, its a go for me. Will save time and allow an even more comprehensive job


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Btw. The free world wide shipping ends tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting one of these kits. Any updates on the performance of this from anybody please?

I've got the entire complicated body of an Alfa Spider to polish up this autumn and then a freshly painted E Type scheduled for after Christmas, plus a set of wire wheels to restore.

I have both a Dremel and a rotary.

Peter


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I see Cartec uk sell it aswell
https://cartecuk.com/collections/tools-equipment/products/autotriz-nano-2-0-mini-polishing-kit
Also found this kit which is a cheaper alternative 
https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/mini-polisher


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Fentum said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these kits. Any updates on the performance of this from anybody please?
> 
> I've got the entire complicated body of an Alfa Spider to polish up this autumn and then a freshly painted E Type scheduled for after Christmas, plus a set of wire wheels to restore.
> 
> ...


Before I decide to buy or not, please forgive a little bumpette to ask if anybody has experience good or bad please.

Peter


----------

